# Toro CCR 2000 Bucking and Chattering



## Orbitor (Dec 16, 2017)

I have a Toro CCR 2000, model 38180, that the paddles were badly worn and I’ve just replaced. On testing in snow on my driveway, it throws snow, but chatters and wants to buck, and not crawl nicely like it used to. I took care to orient the paddles with the thickest part of the rubber toward the inside of the curve. I noticed on the paddles that the new ones have only six holes, while my old ones had eight holes. Also the metal bracket holding the paddles to the shaft is much beefier and wider on mine, and with two more holes than the one depicted. The paddles are OEM Toro and specify CCR 2000, CCR2450, etc. It might be that I need to drill the rubber in the other two holes and thread bolts and nuts. Or I wonder if after all these years a bearing on the end of the rotor is worn. Or maybe I just screwed up. I should also add that I changed the scraper that was almost worn away. However, getting the metal edge into the groove of the new plastic scraper was next to impossible, so it is bolted in place just below where it normally is. Maybe this has thrown a delicate angle off when clearing snow. Anyone have thoughts or suggestions? Thanks.


----------

